# front hitch recommends



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Could use some help locating front hitch for cooler/rod holder on a 2006 Nissan Xterra. Any pros/cons. Located Raleigh,N.C.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

here ya go.....06 Xterra front class 3 receiver hitch...

http://www.curtmfg.com/HitchLookup/find?mount=Front+Mount&year=2006&make=Nissan&model=Xterra&style=All


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

AbuMike -thank you... looks good


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Whatever you get, I'd recommend you get one that you can use with a J-pin. You can tighten down the J-pin to take out the side-to-side wobble. Between that and the clamping plate on the bottom, my cooler/rod rack is pretty solid.

I have a Reese on the front that was drilled for the pin already. I guess you could drill another hole if you get one that doesn't have it already.

Edit: By the way, believe it or not but Amazon was the best deal on all four receiver hitches I have purchased. Their 'Super Saver Shipping' ended up being UPS 3-day for my purchases. Saved me about $35 in shipping by choosing the free route.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks jmadre. P.S. saw Philip a couple weeks ago, said he had turned most of the work to Jason. Glad to hear he is resting his leg more.


----------

